# flush and boom!!!!!!



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

https://www.foxnews.com/real-estate...g-reports-of-bursting-units-injured-customers


*Toilet-flusher manufacturer recalls 1.4 million units following reports of bursting units, injured customers*

By Michael Bartiromo | Fox News


Facebook
Twitter
Flipboard
Comments
Print
Email











The Flushmate II 501-B (U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission)



A toilet-flusher manufacturer based in New Hudson, Mich., has recalled 1.4 million of its pressure-assisted models following more than 1,450 reports of the flushers exploding and bursting toilet tanks.
The Flushmate II 501-B, manufactured by Flushmate, “can burst at or near the vessel weld seam releasing stored pressure,” according to a recall notice posted by the company.
*KITCHEN ITEMS YOU NEVER KNEW HAD EXPIRATION DATES*
“This pressure can lift the tank lid and shatter the tank, posing impact and laceration hazard to consumers and property damage.”
The United States Consumer Product Safety Commission (CPSC) has also confirmed that 1,446 reports of malfunctioning Flushmate units have been reported in the U.S., along with seven in Canada, resulting in $710,000 in property damage and 23 injuries — one of which required surgery to a customer’s foot.








Flushmate is asking consumers to check the model and serial number of their Flushmate units to see if their is one of the recalled models. (U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission)


The affected model, which was designed to use compressed air to force water into the toilet bowl (as opposed to the traditional gravity-assisted models), has not been produced by Flushmate since Dec. 2013, but was available for purchase through Home Depot or Lowes as late as 2015. Online retailers, including Grainger and HD Supply, have also sold the units.
Flushmate is urging customers to check the model and serial numbers of their units to determine if theirs is one of the products being recalled.
“To uphold our commitment for safety and quality to our customers, Flushmate has announced, in conjunction with the U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission, a voluntary recall of all Flushmate II 501-B pressure-assisted flushing systems," a spokesperson for Flushmate confirmed to Fox News. "Although Flushmate discontinued shipping the product within toilet fixtures in 2006, when the Flushmate II 501-B became a replacement part, and discontinued the product altogether in 2013, we are communicating with customers who may still own the product to offer a free Flushmate replacement unit and installation by a technician.
"We are encouraging all customers to visit our website … or call 1-844-621-7538 to determine if their product is included in the Flushmate II 501-B recall, register their serial number, and request a free Flushmate replacement unit and installation.”


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Another recall? Or is that the original recall. I heard about a recall some time ago.


There is a photograph of a man who was cut all down his back and needed a lot of stiches from one of those pressure vessels bursting and breaking the china tank which then cut the man. Apparently he was seated on the commode when it happened. That particular photo was on an attorneys' website.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Tommy plumber said:


> Another recall? Or is that the original recall. I heard about a recall some time ago.
> 
> 
> There is a photograph of a man who was cut all down his back and needed a lot of stiches from one of those pressure vessels bursting and breaking the china tank which then cut the man. Apparently he was seated on the commode when it happened. That particular photo was on an attorneys' website.


unknown if its a new recall or if it was just 
*Published* 1 day ago, was on top of the article...


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Here ya go.... https://www.plumbingzone.com/f2/round-two-flushmate-82956/.:wink:


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

I just got the letter in the mail a few days ago...

It appears to be a new recall... these dumb asses 
never learned their lesson the first time...:devil3::biggrin:


----------



## V.A Hydro-ooter (Oct 14, 2018)

I have a 503 tank in my house. I just went and put some rags inside the tank just in case, haha.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

V.A Hydro-ooter said:


> I have a 503 tank in my house. I just went and put some rags inside the tank just in case, haha.


that wont do a dam thing when it explodes...may even make it worse...as you took away any free space inside the tank between the plastic and porcelain..


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

V.A Hydro-ooter said:


> I have a 503 tank in my house. I just went and put some rags inside the tank just in case, haha.


Why not put a bullet proof vest while sitting? See problem solved, you guys are way over thinking it...


----------



## V.A Hydro-ooter (Oct 14, 2018)

I didn't pack it in tight. I figured the cloth would absorb the impact from shrapnel and lessen the damage. I doubt it will completely prevent damage so I placed an order for a bulletproof vest.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

V.A Hydro-ooter said:


> I didn't pack it in tight. I figured the cloth would absorb the impact from shrapnel and lessen the damage. I doubt it will completely prevent damage so I placed an order for a bulletproof vest.


its not the plastic hitting the tank that makes the tank explode, its all the kinetic energy released in air pressure that makes the tank go boom...


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> that wont do a dam thing when it explodes...may even make it worse...as you took away any free space inside the tank between the plastic and porcelain..


Maybe duct tape the tank? 2 rolls? 3 rolls? :biggrin:


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

I think he should just take the lid off.


----------

